

Defining Goals for a New Software Business - toumhi
http://sparklewise.com/?p=673

======
probst
It is refreshing to read how you don't need your business to become big, but
rather want it to sustain your life and give you location independence! I am
finishing my degree this year and want to do the same. I wish you the best of
luck!

------
fezzl
I think that the point behind this article is to start really, really small.
If you decide to go big later, you have a profitable operation from which to
scale. But trying to start big from the outset might be too overwhelming for
most people in terms of domain knowledge, financial resources, etc. Small
businesses (that have an inherently scalable business model) are a logical
stepping stone towards becoming a big company.

